# flounder



## roundman

starting to move around, fished an hour, 3 keeps, 1 throwback, gulp shrimps


----------



## roundman

went for a couple hours, caught 5, 2 barely keepers i threw back and 2 real throwbacks and kept 1 around 18"


----------



## roundman

starting to get frisky now, caught several keepers and threw back 4 kept 2 all in an hour , saw several more nicer ones coulda kept catching im sure but not taking a chance to hurt any i quit, water looked good, 4" shrimp gulp white glow/chartreuse tail


----------



## roundman

only managed 1 nice 3-4 lber. fat girl today ,, couple throwbacks, very slow


----------



## roundman

been getting my 2 everyday but having to work for them, got 2 yesterday before the rain and surprised the water looked great today , didnt get a bite today until the tide started to move then got 3, throwback one kept a keeper and her momma, maybe 4 lbs, way the picture is makes it look bigger,lol


----------



## roundman

water yesterday was off but looked fishable, 2 hours nada, today water looked good from about 2:30- 5 caught 5-6 keeps thrown back and kept a momma ( about 4 lbs ) and keeper


----------



## roundman

water looked good between 2:30- 5, tide high, fished a couple hours, caught a keeper threw back to get bigger, got one about 3 1/2 lb, never got the 2end one , shoulda kept the 1st one,lol


----------

